# A tire issue.



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

I can get 4 245/45-18 Michelin pilot alpins for free! They are 80 percent. What do you guys think. Way too big. Probably. I wish they were 40 series.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

your stock tire is 245/45 are stock. and michelin makes a great tire. I'd use 'em. I think you will like them. Besides you dont really need low pro tires unless you tend to push your car... Then again... I dont know where and how u drive. Either way... use them!


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

225 45 18 is stock. you dont think the 245 45 is to big?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Here's how they look on our cars (kinda sticks out): NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

oops you're right...


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

well I use 245s. actually the same ones on the NPM web site. (I have the same car)


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Any Issues with rubbing.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

I finally put them on. Loolks like a monster truck! oh whell at least when i pull in my driveway i dont have to worry about ripping off the front end. And by the way it rides so much smoother.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

...better thant the bridgestones


----------

